# Fan Switch Question



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok i am thinking about putting a fan switch and a temp gauge and rad relocate. My question is once you put a switch on your brute do you monitor temp to ran fan. does fan still work when suppose to? Which my fan wont come on noway gotta hunt the short down. Just curious how this is being done. Running fans all time or what?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if you do it like I drew it in the other thread, you can run it when you want, but if you dont turn it on, the sensor will still turn it on when it gets to hot. Just splice into each of the sensor wires and run them to a toggle switch. All your doing is giving the circuit another place to close (manually).


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^ By far the best way to do it!!^^^^


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

aight thanks. Gotta find out why my fan is not running now


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

there is a fuse on my P650 . Check the sensor on the top of the radiator see if you are gettin fire if not check the fuses


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I had trouble with mine once and it ended up the wires on the top of the fan were not making a connection. The other time was the relay reset. Good luck if it's not that easy to find.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

fuses are fine i know that


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope we can get it figured out on why its not working. We also gotta find out why my 4 wheel drive won't kick out. Hollar at me when you get back onshore


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bet your fan relay is bad. here it is. cut this out and replace with 15 inline fuse


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aight man will do. You still havent figured yours out either?


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah we tried unplugging it and putting a 10 amp regular fuse in there still nothing


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> bet your fan relay is bad. here it is. cut this out and replace with 15 inline fuse


i shoulda have been a hand model.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah looks like you stuck your hand in the fire before that pic. Smooth as a baby's bottom ha ha


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

When he means cut it out like cut the wire connection to that little box? and take the box completely out and put in a inline 15 amp fuse? My fan isnt coming on and the temp light is and then when the temp light goes out FI light pops up once in a while and also the one plug that is connected to that gray box is broke off


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep thats exactly what he means, they go bad like crazy so most people just cut them out and slap a fuse in there


----------

